# Burgen bread



## lucy123

Hi

I have just started eating Burgen Bread (soya and linseed) and am not sure why but it seems to be really suited to keeping my BS low. I normally make bread in the breadmaker and always wholegrain, but this seems to be even better. It is also very tasty and comes in very nice slim slices.

My questions are:

- Does anyone know why it is so good with BS
- Does anyone know how i would make similar in my breadmaker?

Thanks all


----------



## Caroline

Have never eaten burgen bread, but at a guess I would say it has a lower GI loading than whole meal bread.

Not sure how you'd make it in a bread maker. Do you have a cook book with yours? If not perhaps the manufacturer would be able to help you.


----------



## lucy123

Yep I have a cook book - and it has a soya and linseed bread but has white flour etc in it and don't think it would be good for my BS.

Burgen bread is quite new, I think, and available on the bread shelf in all supermarkets. 
It isn't a diet type bread I don't think  but is very nice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yup Caroline got it in one. It is lower GI than many/most breads. I believe the slices are around 12g carbs each which will help a little too (15-20g/slice is usual).

In general wholegrain/seeded breads tend to be easier on the BGs I think. Though unfortunately since GI testing is quite expensive there aren't many regular high street breads for which you can find accurate GIs.

Stoneground is better than finely milled because there is more 'intact' grain structure for your gut to break down.

The fibre in finely milled (regular sliced type) wholemeal will be helpful for the gut, but ofen does very little to slow down absorption. Many wholemeal breads have a GI in the 70's, not far off a doughnut! White breads I'm afraid, are slightly worse again 


EDIT: Just looked up the facts and Burgen is specified as Low GI (so less than 55). As well as the wholegrainyness, this may also be partly due to the fat in it slowing absorption. Burgen Linseed/Soya is 7% fat, by contrast Hovis regular wholemeal is 2% (but much more spikey).


----------



## Mummyt

I too am eating Burgen Bread and have been for a while . the flavour isz really good. The thinner slice is good too ..... I have also read it is low GI, and suits me just fine 
Hugs Mo


----------



## Northerner

Burgen bread has been around a while and is seen as being particularly suitable for Type 2s for it's slow release whilst allowing you to enjoy bread!

You might also like to look out for Vogel bread, which I believe is similar:

http://www.bakeryinfo.co.uk/news/fullstory.php/aid/2286/Vogel_s_in__vogue.html


----------



## Carina1962

I too eat Burgen bread (I get 2 loaves for 2 pounds from Iceland) and i too get good BS readings with it.  This morning I had 2 slices (instead of my usual one slice) and had a few baked beans and my 2HPM reading was 6.9 so was pleased with that.  I have also tried Vogel and liked that too but can't always find that in supermarkets and also some other seeded bread types but i always revert back to Burgen.


----------



## FM001

Used Burgen bread for a couple of years now, its great at maintaining blood glucose due to its low gi, and the salt content of each slice is much lower than other leading brands, but above all else it's one of the tastiest breads around.  Toby.


----------



## MeanMom

Will have to look out for that one, we (still) eat a lot of bread


----------



## KayC

I'm just back from my weekly shopping.  This time I bought Burgen (soy/linseed) bread to try and found this thread!  Very timely!


----------



## KayC

And now I'm having a slice with Quark fat free cream cheese, as a very late lunch.  The bread has a nice texture and I like it!  My favourite is Walberton's seeded batch, but I will buy this bread again.


----------



## rossi_mac

popped into sainsburys other day and without looking saw a few bits of burgen, although I didn't notice the price. Is it expensive, not that much bread is cheap!?


----------



## lucy123

Its on offer for a ?1 in Sainsburys at moment - normally about ?1.30 ish I think.


----------



## KayC

lucy123 said:


> Its on offer for a ?1 in Sainsburys at moment - normally about ?1.30 ish I think.



Same as Morrison's.  ?1 today, normal price is about 1.30.


----------



## rossoneri

I have enjoyed Burgen S&L bread too after it was suggested to me by my clinic's dietitian because of the low GI rating.  I find however, that its impact on my BGs can be a bit mixed.    

If you look for threads on low carb bread elsewhere in the food section then you will see quite a few comments, mainly from type 2s, saying they also find this bread causes their BGs to jump disproportionately.

Still as the others have said it does taste good for a healthy bread.  I think it is also good for the cholesterol too.

For bread maker alternatives it might be worthwhile checking out this earlier thread if you have not done so already
www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/food & recipes/seededBread


----------



## Laura22

I love Burgen bread 

It's pricey though which is the only down side. Oh, and I don't like the top crust lol


----------



## bigpurpleduck

I discovered Burgen about 18 months ago, and found it was so amazing I ate it every day. Now eat 1 slice and feel a little sick 'cos I've completely overdosed on it.

Ah well. Might try the Vogel!


----------



## dorsetlad

Just bought my first Burgen loaf today, after reading all your good comments about it.  Will let you know how I enjoy it (or not)

Brian


----------



## Steff

Is it anything like vogal bread?


----------



## am64

an old friend is the MD for the bakery that makes the vogel loaf ...it has NO sugar added like alot of other breads 

http://apps.facebook.com/toasttone/?ref=bookmarks

they have a fb app now !!


----------



## MeanMom

That was fun ! I was 'Old Barley Corns' !

Where do you get Vogel Bread I havent spotted that before?


----------



## Steff

carolynsurry said:


> That was fun ! I was 'Old Barley Corns' !
> 
> Where do you get Vogel Bread I havent spotted that before?



Morrisons do it in green and orange packaging.x


----------



## KateR

I found some in Asda this morning so thought I'd give it a go. Still got some of my old stuff left yet, so won't be trying it today, but looking forward to it. Paid ?1 btw.


----------



## am64

carolynsurry said:


> That was fun ! I was 'Old Barley Corns' !
> 
> Where do you get Vogel Bread I havent spotted that before?



Im a faded deck chair !!!!


----------



## cocacola

Just bought an uncut low GI loaf from Waterfields the Bakers the other day. It tasted delicious 
I think I paid ?1.34 for an uncut loaf. You can also have it freshly sliced in the shop.


----------



## KateR

KateR said:


> I found some in Asda this morning so thought I'd give it a go. Still got some of my old stuff left yet, so won't be trying it today, but looking forward to it. Paid ?1 btw.



Well, I gave it a good try on holiday but I'm afraid I didn't Like it, so back to my old wholemeal.


----------



## bigwayne

KayC said:


> I'm just back from my weekly shopping.  This time I bought Burgen (soy/linseed) bread to try and found this thread!  Very timely!



hi, only joined today and learned alot more about diabetes here than in 10 yrs of seeing a diabetic nurse at my local surgery,  did anyone ever get to try the buren bread with cranberries in it?

I only ever found it on the shelves twice last year, shame because it was even better than the regular soy/linseed version.


----------



## lordjt

*lordjt*

I like Burgen Soya & Linseed as it helps my diabetes T2 , my cholestrol, my arthritis and good for my health .
I do however have a heart valve replacement and take warfarin
 (blood thinner) and have experienced some slight stool bleeding...
Anyone found similar... I am guessing that it may be the sharp linseeds


----------



## Northerner

Hi lordjt, welcome to the forum  Have you spoken to your doctor about the bleeding? You're probably more prone to it since you are on warfarin, but might be worth getting checked out


----------



## lordjt

*blood spots*

Thanks Northerner
As soon as I stop eating Burgen the blood spots stop..must be the linseed
I just wondered if any one else had trouble this way


----------



## novonord

*burgen*

I take it when it's cheap as in Tesco now ?1 til 6 August
asked them what the GI for it was and think that it's medium GI The company experts would not divulge the precise number. the GI is probably about 55 so not that low though below most other breads... am waiting for new slow better than glarcine insulins in the next year and poss slow acting oral insulin 50/50chance in next 5 years to come out.


----------



## Little Nightingale

How many slices of Burgen bread would I be allowed per day? I just bought a small loaf.I'm confused about the carb stuff...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Little Nightingale said:


> How many slices of Burgen bread would I be allowed per day? I just bought a small loaf.I'm confused about the carb stuff...



The most annoying thing about D is that no one can answer that question but you and your BG meter. 

One person might be able to happily scoff half a loaf, another might find their BGs through the roof with just one or two slices at a time.

I've seen some people suggesting 100-120g of carbs per day as a starting point, but others seem to do better on half that.

Oh and just to clarify, it's the 'soya and linseed' one that you need. There are other Burgen breads, but they are likely to give a much more significant BG spike. The S&L is specified as low GI so it *should* release more slowly.

As you are so recently diagnosed I guess it's just a matter of cutting back a bit until you've had more time for things to settle. Reducing your BG levels to 'normal' ranges over a very short period of time can be quite hard on te system, so a relatively steady approach might be better?


----------



## rossie

*burgen soya and linseed*

this was trhe first thing i bought when i jpoined this site...( recommended by Northener)...and was the best change to my diet EVER....I eat it just toasted on its own...yum...


----------



## Taz

Burgen bread was one of the first things I bought its really nice yum yum


----------



## Casper

I like this bread too, our local Iceland has started re-stocking it, and at ?1 a loaf, I've got a few in the freezer! 

Agree its tasty just toasted!


----------



## LeedsLass

I'll certainly be giving this a try next time I go shopping. Until looking at carbs properly since going onto insulin I didn't realise so much was in bread! Suppose knowledge really is everything...!!!
This is the reason I came onto here, to get tips & ideas. It's nice to know I'm not the only with the struggles that comes with DM.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

LeedsLass said:


> I'll certainly be giving this a try next time I go shopping. Until looking at carbs properly since going onto insulin I didn't realise so much was in bread! Suppose knowledge really is everything...!!!
> This is the reason I came onto here, to get tips & ideas. It's nice to know I'm not the only with the struggles that comes with DM.



Hi Leedslass,
                   do make sure it's the soya and linseed loaf you pick up as the others are a lot higher in carbs.


----------



## LeedsLass

Thank you Pumper_Sue I'll write that down & make sure I get the right one.


----------



## pav

Found around me, that Iceland stock it at the best price of a ?1. I tried the soya and the poppy one, unfortunately they are not to my liking. The carb content of the poppy version was high in carbs compared to the soya version.


----------



## megga

They do smaller loafs now, 9 grams of carbs per slice, now thats good cause my pack up has 4 slices =36 grams so chuck in a bag of the old walkers, and its just 50 grams of carbs


----------

